# 85 300z info...head swap is it possible?!?!?



## beige01pathfinder (May 14, 2005)

i just bought a 85 300zx non turbo, great condition no rust, great body. running great with 140000 miles for $1500. all the car needs is belts and hoses, minor stuff. i was wondering whats the stock numbers for that car...hp torque, 0-60, 1/4 mile. also i noticed the older vg30's had single overhead cams (like mine) could i buy the heads off of the newer 300z's witch are dohc and do a swap. if its possible what would it require?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

beige01pathfinder said:


> i was wondering whats the stock numbers for that car...hp torque, 0-60, 1/4 mile.


hp: 160 at 5200
tq: 173 at 4300
0-60: 8.2
1/4 mile: 16.4 at 84.0


beige01pathfinder said:


> also i noticed the older vg30's had single overhead cams (like mine) could i buy the heads off of the newer 300z's witch are dohc and do a swap.


No.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The newer DOHC heads also require the newer block. Won't even begin to bolt up to the older E block. I wouldn't worry about it, the older VG30E is just as capable, with a few internal mods, as the newer VG30DE engine. The differences being, none of the older engines parts are forged. You can get forged parts for it, though. Throw rods, crank, and pistons in it, some cams, and a better intake and it will run easily side by side with the newer engine. Assuming all the supporting hardware is in place, naturally. Some people say the newer engine is better, and to a point it is, but the older engine is no less capable.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I see your engine is nonturbo. I actually wouldn't worry about even trying to squeeze more power out of it. You could go all-motor, but driveability would suffer badly. Cams and a better intake is about the most you could do to get more power, and an ECU. You'll probably end up with a little over 200 Hp, maybe about the same as the newer DE engine has stock.


----------

